# Los públicos (marketing)



## FraMere

Amables usuarios:

Escribo para encontrar una traducción precisa en italiano del termino técnico español "públicos" hablando en particular de Stakeholders y marketing, pero todas las palabras que encontré como: _mercato_, _destinatari_, _interlocutori_, _pubblico_, _spettatori_ y otros  parecidos se alejan demasiado del sentido original. Además mi jefe quiere mantener en la traducción la palabra en plural, pero "i pubblici" en taliano no existen como sustantivo. 

Gracias a todos


----------



## Geviert

Magari potresti mettere semplicemente gruppi di interesse (potenziali, esterni, diretti, indiretti).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, FraMere  

¿No tienes una frase completa? Sería más fácil encontrar la palabra justa en italiano ...

Ciao, Geviert!


----------



## FraMere

Aver, la palabra tiene más o menos el significado que dice Geviert y es muy sectorial. Me han pedido de traducirla pero dejandola en sustantivo, sin darle vueltas, pero es muy dificil porque en italiano no sé si existe aunque como neologismo "i pubblici", en este campo.
El libro es de Miguel Túñez y su titulo es: "La gestión de la comunicación en las organizaciones" y un ejemplo de frase puede ser: Los medios de masas gestionan credibilidad como forma de mantener relaciones estables con sus públicos y deslizan entre sus criterios de selección de noticias la necesidad de atender informativamente áreas geográficas que resultan atractivas como mercado.


----------



## Geviert

Per dire lo stesso, G. Fabris utilizza dappertutto l'inglese _target_, quindi, se il discorso è settoriale, allora lo userei. "Pubblici" non esiste e non va bene letterale, al massimo  scriverei (nell'esempio di sopra) "...con il proprio pubblico", a ciascun pubblico di riferimento.


----------



## FraMere

Io lo so bene Geviert, ma il mio capo è testardo! grazie comunque per l'aiuto  Cerco d'inserire "target". Vediamo un pò...


----------



## Geviert

Vai tranquilla che gli anglicismi, in particolare in ambito tecnico e settoriale, sono ben tollerati. Al capo offrigli un mojito, vedrai com'è d'accordo subito ;-)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Framere e ben(ri)trovato, Geviert 

Se posso contribuire ... preferisco "pubblico" a "target" (che, oltre ad essere un inglesismo, rimanda al singolare, in italiano)  ... altrimenti puoi provare con "utenti" (a volte "potenziali consumatori" ... dipende)


----------



## Geviert

Pubblico andrebbe meglio, sono d'accordo, ma Frame vorrebbe il plurale, che non ne ha (nel senso del thread, buoni tutti ). Target non risolve, è vero, ma rimane settoriale (almeno). Come dicevo, magari generalizzando con "ciascun, ogni pubblico" e simili.


PS. Caspita Anita, sei ubiqua!, bello


----------



## Anja.Ann

Geviert  in realtà ... più che "ubiqua" temo di essere "ubiquista" ... come la gramigna!


----------



## FraMere

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Framere e ben(ri)trovato, Geviert
> 
> Se posso contribuire ... preferisco "pubblico" a "target" (che, oltre ad essere un inglesismo, rimanda al singolare, in italiano)  ... altrimenti puoi provare con "utenti" (a volte "potenziali consumatori" ... dipende)



Guarda, il mio capo insiste per tradurre con "I pubblici" perché sostiene che sia un termine tecnico del settore e che neanche in spagnolo viene mai usato al plurale, se non per questi casi qui. Lo stesso problema poi, ho notato che mi si presenta per ogni termine settoriale, vedi anche "total" e "corte" del linguaggio giornalistico. Servirebbe una fonte specializzata da poter consultare


----------



## Anja.Ann

FraMere  

Dico (per l'ennesima volta) che ... non finisco mai di imparare!  
Mi sa che il tuo capo ha ragione: " ... attivato dall'insieme dei segnali emessi dall'impresa verso i diversi pubblici a cui ..." 

Spero che il collegamento ti sia d'aiuto!


----------



## FraMere

Pensa che mi ha addirittura detto di non virgolettarlo neanche. Io non avrei mai fatto una traduzione letterale ma avrei usato qualche modulazione o tecniche di traduzione che permettono di tradurre in maniera differente, e avrei seguito i vostri consigli, che poi hanno messo in luce termini che sembrano adatti anche a me  Quindi sono molto combattuta.


----------



## Anja.Ann

FraMere  

Ma hai letto la presentazione che ho messo nel collegamento? Vedi bene che gli esperti usano proprio "pubblici" (non virgolettato)!


----------



## Geviert

Infatti, la fonte citata da Anita è perfetta, Frame (appena visionata e va più che bene).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, ciao, Geviert!  Grazie per il supporto!


----------



## Geviert

Anja.Ann said:


> Oh, ciao, Geviert!  Grazie per il supporto!



Prego, Anita, solo un supporto ubiquista.


----------



## diegolawler3

"Pubblici" está bien, tu jefe tiene razón, FraMere (trabajo en le marketing..... ;-) )


----------



## FraMere

Gracias a todos  en serio!!  por fin se acabó......jajajaja y para "totales (TV) y cortes (radio)" en ámbito periodistico que pondríais en italiano?  Estaría bien "servizio" para el primer??


----------

